# Trunk Lock



## zcar75 (May 20, 2002)

I have a 98 200sx ser and the trunk lock will not turn to open the trunk.. I noticed it has an electrical connetion to it. Anyway, do I need to replace the complete unit, or can it be fixed. thanks for the help


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

well depends on whats wrong with it. i had a problem where my trunk lock was damaged bcuz of the previous owner slammed the trunk so hard, so i went to the dealer and got a new set of lock and keys (fancy nissan key ) and installing is easy. but u know if the key turns on your car but doznt open ur trunk, then its the trunk lock. if its an old car, u might better off replacing the lock anyways cuz it rusts and turns green and other colors.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Are you having the problem when you are using the key to open the trunk in the back, or when you are using the trunk release lever in the cab? Or bolth?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

my key wouldnt open my trunk one day. i popped it from the inside, took a look at the back of the lock and it was just rusty. sprayed some WD40 in it, and on the back and it has worked greak for the last 7 months and going


----------



## zcar75 (May 20, 2002)

*Let me be more clear*

The trunk will open with the lever by the seat. When I use the key it will not turn in the lock. I sprayed the inside ot the lock with WD40. I noticed that the tumbler has a wire running to it. Is this a selonid that turns the switch to move the lever that triggrs the trunk? I will be pulling the lock this weekend to have a look see.....any suggestions are helpful

Thanks...

By the way, I am new to this board...I love the 200sx ser as my daily driver.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i had the same problem. look at the back of your car, especially the trim panel piece on the outside of the trunk, that goes in between the taillights. its the black piece that has the nissan symbol on it. well, i noticed mine was somewhat buckling, and like it wasnt flush with the car, it was like out alittle bit. so i pushed on it to make it back flush, and the trunk key lock works again. try that


----------



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

I've had problems with the trunk lock on my '99 Sentra SE. The tumbler just seems to stick sometimes. I've tried lubing it with graphite lock lube and it seems to help a little bit. For now I'm just living with using the release lever next to the drivers seat. Maybe one of these days I'll source a new lock and key out of a junk yard.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

*Check the manual...*

Have a '96 Sentra GXE. During the winter I had this same problem and did the WD-40 fix. I oiled the lock, my key, and all the parts on the inside.
However, the other day while looking at my manual I noticed there is a "Opener Cancel Lever For Trunk Lid." It prevents you from opening it from the inside of your car, only with your key (which isn't your problem; yours is the opposite). You might want to check that though, it might have something to do with that. Its a pretty useless feature though. Is that there for a Valet??? Nope because they would have the key and could use my fold-down seat. Maybe its for preventing incidents with little annoying kids.
If all else fails WD-40 the crap out of it and it should be fine.


----------



## Green200sxChick (Jul 22, 2002)

My trunk lock is weird on my 200sx too. I find that when it's rainy or snowy out, that it doesn't open with the key. I read on a forum (probably this one) a while back that if you point the key upward a little bit that it helps. It sometimes works for me. WD40 is your best bet though.....


----------



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

I forgot to mention before that I have found that not pushing the key all the way into the lock and lifting, not pointing, upwards sometimes helps. My family has had about 6 or 7 Nissans and only our two B14 Sentras have had problems with the lock.


----------

